# Matagorda Bay still giving up solid boxes of trout!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Fishing stayed good over this past weekend in Matagorda. Drifting with popping cork and shrimp was the ticket to putting fish in the box for our clients. With calm winds on Saturday, Nick put his group on their limit of trout by 9am and then headed after tripletail, saw two and were able to get one of them hooked and on ice. Sunday the wind blew a little more than forecasted(no surprise here) and the group had to grind to get 18 solid trout in the box. LOTS of fresh water and logs have been delivered to Matagorda over the last 8-10 days, so please be careful if you're coming this way to fish. It's done great things for our bay systems, but has brought some new hazards with it. The forecast this week looks great for catching and hopefully drying out some. Have some openings this week and next if anyone is interested in catching some fish.

To book a trip or get more information, contact Daniel:
Call/Text (979) 240-5312
Email: [email protected]

Upcoming openings:
*JUNE*
_Nick_ 3, 4, 9, 22, 23, 24, 29, 30

_Matt/Jeremy/Jacob/Daniel_ 2, 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 29, 30 _most of these days only have one boat left available._

Saturday afternoon we had a small get together at the lodge to celebrate Daniel turning the Dirty 30! It was great to be able and unwind a little and just relax with good family and friends.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Matt couldn't resist one of the first days of calm winds and had to do a little scouting today. Got a late start due to two flat trailer tires, but by 9:30am they were on the water and it didn't take long to start stringing fish. Released one just over 25 inches to fight another day. It's that time of year and if you're wanting to chase trophy trout while wading, give us a call! Here are our updated openings as a handful have booked since previous posted report above.

*JUNE
*_Nick_ 4, 22, 23, 24, 29, 30

_Matt/Jeremy/Jacob/Daniel_ 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 15, 16, 17, 18, 22, 23, 24, 25, 29, 30 _most of these days only have one boat left available._


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Matt got it done again yesterday! Wading with croaker was the ticket to putting his guys on solid trout including a couple over 25 inches. Matt has next Wed & Thur open if anyone wants to get in on the action.

Contact Daniel 979.240.5312 to get on Matt's calendar or check other availability. Pretty much only weekdays left in June, so don't hesitate if you're wanting in on the action.


----------

